# Wood id help plz



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey guys. A friend of my fathers wanted some help ID this wood I believe I know what it is but want to get a second or third opinion. One clue. It is not walnut. Although it does smell like it


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks like cherry to me.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Dominick said:


> Looks like cherry to me.


No... No certainly not. Lol hold ob


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Dominick said:


> Looks like cherry to me.


heres another shot


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Walnut it is. indeed!!!


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Dominick said:


> Walnut it is. indeed!!!


 I do not believe it is walnut....


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

jjboozel said:


> I do not believe it is walnut....


Then what is it?
Laughing!!!! Or do you know and this is suppose to be a guessing game?


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Dominick said:


> Then what is it? Laughing!!!! Or do you know and this is suppose to be a guessing game?


The only guess I have is black locust... But I'm not sure that's what it is that's why I asked here. I didn't say the name Because I didn't want that to effect the opinions


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

If that's not walnut, which nobody on the planet could convince me of, then the only other possibility would be a dark hearted butternut. But it can't be butternut because it's walnut :yes:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Walnut was my first guess too.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

When I looked at it my first thought was walnut.

George


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Well I agreed with all of you. My dad asked me and I immediately said green walnut. It is still wet. Well his friend who is a woodworker mills his own lumber the tree was about 25-30 years old. He is actually a member on here. But he said he did not think it was walnut due to the sap color looks like it bled. So I went with that and tried to find something else. And the thing I found was black locust. If you look at the one end grain shot it looks like it has dark rings even out in the sap. Pretty wood! I will let him know that everyone else said walnut. I'll cut into it today once I'm done hunting and make sure. Correct me if I'm wrong, but black walnut doesn't smell like black locust correct?


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Black walnut will smell just like walnuts. I love that smell :icon_smile: Black locust not only smells completely different, but it also does not look like walnut. It is more of a yellow/amber color, darkening to reddish brown as it ages.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Ok I'm going to conclude it is walnut. It smells just like it and I think it is. My dad's friend did not think it was Because of the amount of sap wood. My first guess was walnut. So thanks for all your help guys!!!


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Here ya go guys!! Another one. I have my guess but I'll let you guys answer


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Spalted wood!!!!


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Dominick said:


> Spalted wood!!!!


Hahahaha sure is but what type of spalted wood?? I love the spalting... I'm thinking maple but could be wrong.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Spalted maple was my guess at first glance.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

knotscott said:


> Spalted maple was my guess at first glance.



Also myn but nope it's wrong. And now I don't know lol.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

[new picture guys!! Plz take a look and let me know!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

jjboozel said:


> [new picture guys!! Plz take a look and let me know!


It's clear wood. Lol
No pics


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Dominick said:


> It's clear wood. Lol No pics


 sorry I was referring to people who havnt seen the new log... But here's a few more


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

jjboozel said:


> sorry I was referring to people who havnt seen the new log... But here's a few more


You got me.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Hickory?


----------

